# Wooden dummy training in kenpo



## suicide (Mar 13, 2009)

does anybody here use it :whip1:


----------



## Jimi (Mar 16, 2009)

I work the Wooden Dummy. But I have to admit that the Kenpo (Kajukenbo) I learned from Henry Sotelo in the 80's is not from Wooden Dummy skills although a lot of the skills he taught me can be worked on the Wooden Dummy. I trust that many Kenpo people can work a great deal of their skills on the dummy, but I do not believe that Kenpo is neccessarily a Wooden Dummy art like Wing Chun, Hung Gar or Jun Fan Gung Fu. A lot of what I work on the Dummy is Wing Chun & Jun Fan based, but I do throw similar Kenpo skills around on it. I have even heard of TKD practioners with too much money on their hands buy a Mook Jong Wooden Dummy with no knowledge or understanding of its use, but buy it because it is expensive martial arts equipment and a status symbol among Martial Artists, then the TKD guy breaks one of the arms with a jump back kick and demands the craftsman who built & sold the dummy must replace the arm for him after such a silly & childish misuse of the dummy. Not every one treats a Wooden Dummy this way I know, but be sure you know what you are doing when you work one. I bet some other Kenpo people may have their own insight to Kenpo Wooden Dummy Trainning.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 16, 2009)

Sifu Mike Cataline, a Shaolin KeNpo instructor uses a mook jong in his school. Some kenpo schools use it, most prob dont


----------

